# Wether you hate me or not.....i need ur guys help



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I am going to be moving out to my apartments by aug 30th. I was wondering how am i going to tranport my P's in my 60G tank and my barracudas with my puffers in my 30G. Whats and hows, the ebst way to transport them? from my house to newport beach is about 60 miles/1 hour, so if you guys can tell me what to do.......i was thinking maybe a 30g trach can with a battery oprated air pump? and any advice of transporting puffers and barracudas? once again despite how many ppl ive pissed off in the past, im sorry, i just want to transport my babys safely to their new home without casualties. Once again thank you to everybody who has been helpful on this site


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

sorry for the spelling, just woke up and feel like sh*t :laugh:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My friend did the same thing, he just put his fish in coolers and buckets. 1 hour realy is not that long and all of his fish were fine. On a longer trip when he donated his pacu to the Omaha zoo, they put him in a 100gallon stock tank with some portable bubble machines inside and a tarp over the top. It was a 2.5 hour trip and the middle of the summer so they left early before it got to hot and he made it just fine.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> I am going to be moving out to my apartments by aug 30th. I was wondering how am i going to tranport my P's in my 60G tank and my barracudas with my puffers in my 30G. Whats and hows, the ebst way to transport them? from my house to newport beach is about 60 miles/1 hour, so if you guys can tell me what to do.......i was thinking maybe a 30g trach can with a battery oprated air pump? and any advice of transporting puffers and barracudas? once again despite how many ppl ive pissed off in the past, im sorry, i just want to transport my babys safely to their new home without casualties. Once again thank you to everybody who has been helpful on this site


 60miles/1hr?!? Dude you have a Corvette, go faster than 60mph. Hell even me and my bucket go faster


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dude its one hour.. some fish spend 3 days in small baggies with no air pump.

dump them in two buckets and strap them in the back seat with a seatbelt.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

big rubber maid tubs rent a truck bat operated air bubbles sh*t

and what are you doin with cudas in a 30 gal









one hour aint much if you do it right and careful, just think of all the sh*t they went through

to finally arrive to your tiny 30 gal they awt to be able to handle a one hour trip


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> 60miles/1hr?!? Dude you have a Corvette, go faster than 60mph. Hell even me and my bucket go faster


I cant fit everything in my vette! i needa damn truck. lol











> and what are you doin with cudas in a 30 gal


Not to worry mr freeze, there only about 3" right now.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

yea but what happens once i move? My tanks will be empty.........i mean dont i needa recycle my tank? and if both tanks needa cycle, where will my p's go?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> yea but what happens once i move? My tanks will be empty.........i mean dont i needa recycle my tank? and if both tanks needa cycle, where will my p's go?


 keep the filter media in some tank water and get some five gal sparklettes bottles and save

as much water as you can, you could keep your substrate in some water and rubber maid

tub also


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The trip from Newport OCC area is not far at all. You will definitely need a van or truck and some friends. Save tanks to the last thing you do. As said before, save 50% of water for each tank, save gravel in some of the water, keep filter media. You might need a couple rubber maid containers. Just move everything, setup your tank and introduce your p's. No problem.

With the puffer, be careful transporting him. You do not want him to ingest any air. This can be fatal. Better to try to coax him under water into a doubled plastic bag rather than netting him and putting him into a bag or container ( I'm assuming you don't own a MBU or fahaka).


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> ( I'm assuming you don't own a MBU or fahaka).


Uh...............I just bought a fahaka today, and i know im a noobie, but where can i get these rubber maid tubs? and ty everyone for the advice it is very helpful


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey man good luck it shouln't be that hard it's not far at all just move them last.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > ( I'm assuming you don't own a MBU or fahaka).
> 
> 
> Uh...............I just bought a fahaka today, and i know im a noobie, but where can i get these rubber maid tubs? and ty everyone for the advice it is very helpful


 just bout any were

target, k mart , walmart ., fukn pic n save - big lots now i think


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

meant to say shouldn't !


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > ( I'm assuming you don't own a MBU or fahaka).
> 
> 
> Uh...............I just bought a fahaka today, and i know im a noobie, but where can i get these rubber maid tubs? and ty everyone for the advice it is very helpful


 Well, that's fine. I meant I hope you didn't own a full grown fahaka or MBU. If it's only 5" or so, then no worries.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> The trip from Newport OCC area is not far at all. You will definitely need a van or truck and some friends. Save tanks to the last thing you do. As said before, save 50% of water for each tank, save gravel in some of the water, keep filter media. You might need a couple rubber maid containers. Just move everything, setup your tank and introduce your p's. No problem.
> 
> With the puffer, be careful transporting him. You do not want him to ingest any air. This can be fatal. Better to try to coax him under water into a doubled plastic bag rather than netting him and putting him into a bag or container ( I'm assuming you don't own a MBU or fahaka).


Good enough info.







But regardless if you save 50% tank water, do your routined water check just to make sure perimeters are good.



NOSCorvette said:


> once again despite how many ppl ive pissed off in the past, im sorry


 You've never pissed me off in the past, but you, always posting in the wrong forum, is a begining.







But good luck with your move. After all thats been said, 1 hr shouldn't be too hard in transportation of your Ps.

Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> You've never pissed me off in the past, but you, always posting in the wrong forum, is a begining.

















sorry


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

that will be tough.


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey,
I am moving at the end of the month too and I have a 180 with 12 p's I am just goign to tansport them in coolers, I have done this before and find it is the best container as the lid will seal shut so when you are driving the water wont splash out, I use 3 coolers and only pput 4 fish in each cooler that way they have more air, I did the same thing when I switched my tank from gravel to sand, they spent a whole day in the coolers with out any problems.


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

what in the world did you do to everyone on here to make you worry so much?


----------

